# Getting Old need new phone



## Hyderz (May 30, 2020)

Hey guys

I am currently using an Iphone 7+, happy with the battery life, performance and size. Its getting a bit old coming 4 years old
I had a look at the current flagships of samsung, lg, apple, sony, xiaomi etc etc and tbh its like looking at clones of storm troopers.
Only thing i hate about flagships phones are the stupid high price these days.... 

What i'm looking for in a phone nowdays is nice big same sizeish screen as my current one, good battery life, good performance.
Anything good in the mid range offerings that i should know about?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 30, 2020)

Look into pixel 3a's. 4a's are coming out in july rumor has it


----------



## freeagent (May 30, 2020)

I bought an XS Max 256 for half price from my carrier 5-6 months ago. I saved $860 beaver bucks.

Its still more then I wanted to pay, but a deal is a deal and the mics on my 7 were done.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 30, 2020)

Iphone 11 Pro if you want to stick with iphone, it has significantly better battery life than any other iphone. Iphone SE2 is also good.

Samsung S10+ if you want android - pros are bigger battery, better screen, headphone jack, expandable storage etc. S20 is a sidegrade in many respects.


----------



## Devon68 (May 30, 2020)

> I am currently using an Iphone 7+, happy with the battery life, performance and size.


Ok
So....


> What i'm looking for in a phone nowdays is nice big same sizeish screen as my current one, good battery life, good performance.


Did I miss something or you already have what you want. You just want to change it because it's old?

I would look into the Samsung Galaxy A71 or A51
Maybe specifying a budget would help.


----------



## Hyderz (May 31, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Ok
> So....
> 
> Did I miss something or you already have what you want. You just want to change it because it's old?
> ...



yeah its getting there and there has been a few hangs but not major...
as for budget, wifey said i can buy flagship but in my mind i dont need all that high end anymore.
Money can be used for other things


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 31, 2020)

Considering it seems you stick with your phone 3+ years I would just grab whatever flagship meets your needs.

I like my note 9 I'm sure the S20 is also great.

The new flagship iPhones are also good.

I think you should go with whatever ui you're most comfortable with.


----------



## hat (May 31, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Ok
> So....
> 
> Did I miss something or you already have what you want. You just want to change it because it's old?
> ...


I agree. It seems like the phone he currently has is exactly what he wants already...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2020)

Since money doesn't seem to be an issue for you, and you are content at the moment, why not just ride it out? In 3-4 months the newest flagship iphone will be out, just get that one and keep it for 4-5 years. meh I don't know

I use a Galaxy A50 phone I got for $200.  It looks just as good as flagship phones screen wise, and I don't really do much other than youtube and netflix and a few games, and its plenty fast for me. I probably will keep this for a few years. It has Android 10 on it, meh  I'm an OLED fanboy though, and my phone is where I watch most of my videos... so I mean if you don't do that, just get the iphone SE 2020 edition...  that A13 chip is wicked fast


----------



## Hyderz (May 31, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Since money doesn't seem to be an issue for you, and you are content at the moment, why not just ride it out? In 3-4 months the newest flagship iphone will be out, just get that one and keep it for 4-5 years. meh I don't know
> 
> I use a Galaxy A50 phone I got for $200.  It looks just as good as flagship phones screen wise, and I don't really do much other than youtube and netflix and a few games, and its plenty fast for me. I probably will keep this for a few years. It has Android 10 on it, meh  I'm an OLED fanboy though, and my phone is where I watch most of my videos... so I mean if you don't do that, just get the iphone SE 2020 edition...  that A13 chip is wicked fast



content yes, but yeah ive mentioned that the phone hangs from time to time and needing soft reset.
Battery life is okay but its draining faster.

Bottom line is im happy with current phone but im looking at new phones because its coming up 4 years old. 
Pretty sure the next ios update my phone will get even slower...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> content yes, but yeah ive mentioned that the phone hangs from time to time and needing soft reset.
> Battery life is okay but its draining faster.
> 
> Bottom line is im happy with current phone but im looking at new phones because its coming up 4 years old.
> Pretty sure the next ios update my phone will get even slower...



just do the iphone se 2020 edition, its on sale right now at Costco online for $380 i think.  dunzo


----------



## Caring1 (May 31, 2020)

I read the title and it means the OP is getting old, and needs a new phone.


----------



## Devon68 (May 31, 2020)

> as for budget, wifey said i can buy flagship but in my mind i dont need all that high end anymore.
> Money can be used for other things


That's a smart thing to do. I personally wont spend more than 200$ on a phone but then again I rarely use it.
Look into the Samsung A lineup or maybe some older phones like the Note 8 or LG V20.
I personally have a cheap Chinese phone Xaomi redmi 5 plus.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> That's a smart thing to do. I personally wont spend more than 200$ on a phone but then again I rarely use it.
> Look into the Samsung A lineup or maybe some older phones like the Note 8 or LG V20.
> I personally have a cheap Chinese phone Xaomi redmi 5 plus.



i actually really like my samsung a50, but for being a 4000mah battery it seems to drain really fast... i call bs on it being 4000 personally, lol  iphone se 2020 is what 1800 mah battery and lasts about same amount of time, Apple is sooo damn good at optimization. honestly there only mistake is not going balls to the wall and putting like a 3000mah battery in that iphone se 2020, man the battery life would be insane, and probably not even that much heavier. just make it slightly thicker like 2mm or w.e it takes. would be worth it imo.


----------



## RealNeil (May 31, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> I would look into the Samsung Galaxy A71 or A51


I just bought the A51 and it's pretty sweet.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 31, 2020)

This, as for once, Asus has been on the ball and provided regular updates.
Rather good phone for the money too, with insane battery life.








						ZenFone 6 (ZS630KL)   | Phone | ASUS Global
					

Combining ASUS innovation, leading-edge performance and sophisticated world-class design, the new ZenFone 6 defies ordinary. Its groundbreaking features include an all-screen NanoEdge display, the unique 48MP Flip Camera, and incredible battery life. Why choose ordinary, when there’s ZenFone 6?




					www.asus.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 31, 2020)

You can't go wrong buying a model that's not current, like the Galaxy Note 9 or 9 plus, because the prices are very often half of what they were at launch.
That's what I found when I bought my Note 8 a year or so ago, when I picked it up for less than £500.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 31, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> You can't go wrong buying a model that's not current, like the Galaxy Note 9 or 9 plus, because the prices are very often half of what they were at launch.
> That's what I found when I bought my Note 8 a year or so ago, when I picked it up for less than £500.


Only downside doing that, is that you might not got a lot of future software updates. Nokia is fairly safe bet for that option, due to their upgrade promises. Samsung seems to be hit and miss, but obviously their high-end models tend to be better supported.


----------



## LFaWolf (May 31, 2020)

I just bought the iPhone SE 2020 for my father and it is a great phone with great screen. For $400 I recommend it if you want to stay in the Apple ecosystem. Also, I think Woot at the moment has last gen the iPhone XS on sale, but the 2020 SE is a better buy.


----------



## Kissamies (May 31, 2020)

SE 2020 would be my recommendation. I got a 8 Plus for a cheap price myself and I like the feels and looks of these. Some may say that "damn, hella large bezels" but that doesn't matter to all of us.

Had a Pixel before and it had similar bezels, in fact it had hella lot of iPhone look.


----------



## Hyderz (May 31, 2020)

im open to try new models, i had a look at the iphone se 2020, nice spec! 
the screen is a quite small now at 4.7 inch, i can probably take a 5.0 inch but no smaller

as for updates thats the thing with android mid tier and lower tier phones gets hardly any updates at all.
mostly the updates goes towards the flagship models.

Previous android ive owned is xperia x10, xperia z, and xperia z5. 
The xperia z was probably the best design and built. Feels very premium but sony has always delivered a second tier cpu/gpu on their flagships.
On the plus side their camera is very good and audio is superb


----------



## Kissamies (May 31, 2020)

Trust me, 4.7" vs 5" isn't a huge difference.


----------



## Hyderz (May 31, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Trust me, 4.7" vs 5" isn't a huge difference.



true but going from 5.5" to 4.7" is which is my current iphone 7+


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2020)

When you get old you have a harder time seeing text, so recommending a 4.7 inch screen when he is coming from a 5.5 inch screen isn't doing him any favors.. I went from 4.7 to 6.5 and it is excellent. I did say good bye to my pocket though.


----------



## Kissamies (May 31, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> true but going from 5.5" to 4.7" is which is my current iphone 7+


Yeah, I have a 8+ and it's a good screen size. I went from 6" (Nexus 6) to 5" (Nokia 5) back in the day and that was a huge difference.

I'd say that it's still an advantage for iP SE that it's pretty usable with one hand. 



freeagent said:


> When you get old you have a harder time seeing text, so recommending a 4.7 inch screen when he is coming from a 5.5 inch screen isn't doing him any favors.. I went from 4.7 to 6.5 and it is excellent. I did say good bye to my pocket though.


You have a good point there.


----------



## Hyderz (May 31, 2020)

freeagent said:


> When you get old you have a harder time seeing text, so recommending a 4.7 inch screen when he is coming from a 5.5 inch screen isn't doing him any favors.. I went from 4.7 to 6.5 and it is excellent. I did say good bye to my pocket though.



not that old (34) lol but yes i've just become a dad, working full time etc so yes getting older. Just dont need all that bells and whistle from a high end.
Good screen size, good battery life, modest specs + good camera is a bonus since can do baby pics


----------



## LFaWolf (May 31, 2020)

Huge 6.5 inch screen if your big hand can hold it - https://electronics.woot.com/offers/apple-iphone-xs-max-unlocked


----------



## Chomiq (May 31, 2020)

My OP7 is 6.4" and is about the same size as XS Max. Meanwhile, 6S Plus, which had 5.5" screen in it and was also the same size. Smaller bezels do wonders.


----------



## Athlonite (May 31, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> not that old (34) lol but yes i've just become a dad, working full time etc so yes getting older. Just dont need all that bells and whistle from a high end.
> Good screen size, good battery life, modest specs + good camera is a bonus since can do baby pics



Then go for the Galaxy A51 nearly as good as the S20 and the A51 has a very good camera 
the A51's display is 

DISPLAYTypeSuper AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colorsSize6.5 inches, 102.0 cm2 (~87.2% screen-to-body ratio)Resolution1080 x 2400 pixels, 20:9 ratio (~405 ppi density)ProtectionCorning Gorilla Glass 3

and the camera is 

Quad48 MP, f/2.0, 26mm (wide), 1/2.0", 0.8µm, PDAF
12 MP, f/2.2, 123˚ (ultrawide)
5 MP, f/2.4, (macro)
5 MP, f/2.2, (depth)FeaturesLED flash, panorama, HDRVideo4K@30fps, 1080p@30/120fps; gyro-EIS

SELFIE CAMERASingle32 MP, f/2.2, 26mm (wide), 1/2.8", 0.8µmFeaturesHDRVideo1080p@30fps


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 31, 2020)

Honestly, if you're concerned about software updates, either get a Google Pixel, any other Google One phone or a Nokia. My Nokia 8 got regular monthly updates for two years and two OS updates, which I consider pretty good.


----------



## Kissamies (May 31, 2020)

The OG Pixel got Android 10 among the first phones. But Apple is still light years ahead of supporting their older devices. And I'm a former Apple hater.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 31, 2020)

Like I said, 11 pro for battery life. 

S10+ for Android side of things. Literally better than the s20.


----------



## Hyderz (May 31, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> The OG Pixel got Android 10 among the first phones. But Apple is still light years ahead of supporting their older devices. And I'm a former Apple hater.



yeah apple ios is nice, trouble is their phone is overpriced but i guess that comes with that premium software


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> not that old (34) lol but yes i've just become a dad, working full time etc so yes getting older. Just dont need all that bells and whistle from a high end.
> Good screen size, good battery life, modest specs + good camera is a bonus since can do baby pics


I’m going to be 43 this year.. enjoy being a dad, time flies by like pages in a book, and before you know it they aren’t babies any more, but they will always be your baby..


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2020)

Rumors are the pixel 4a launches June 4th.  so be patient 4-5 more days and see if the rumors are true


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 1, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Rumors are the pixel 4a launches June 4th.  so be patient 4-5 more days and see if the rumors are true



thanks, ill keep an eye out for it


----------



## letgomyleghoe (Jun 1, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> 4000mah battery it seems to drain really fast... i call bs on it being 4000 personally


android os lol, loves to succ the juice.

one of the things that was awesome about switching to the 11 was battery life, but i havent had a taste of flagship android so i cant really compare the battery life, just thought it was awesome.


----------



## Sunny and 75 (Jun 1, 2020)

If you're currently happy with 7+, don't change it for another 4 months. Wait till iPhone 12 comes out then decide. That's what i would do if i were in your place.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 1, 2020)

Adc7dTPU said:


> If you're currently happy with 7+, don't change it for another 4 months. Wait till iPhone 12 comes out then decide. That's what i would do if i were in your place.



yeah you are quite right, ill wait for the 12 to release and at the same time keep an eye out for good mid range phones.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 1, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> just do the iphone se 2020 edition, its on sale right now at Costco online for $380 i think.  dunzo



Yeah that will be my next one too pribably. Looks solid



Hyderz said:


> not that old (34) lol but yes i've just become a dad, working full time etc so yes getting older. Just dont need all that bells and whistle from a high end.
> Good screen size, good battery life, modest specs + good camera is a bonus since can do baby pics


 
Shit, my clone found this forum!  That sounds scary familiar lol


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 6, 2020)

ZoeSkinner said:


> In the next 3-4 months I will buy a new phone, but now i have to decide what phone ... so this topic helps me a lot



what phone do you have at the moment?


----------



## Arjai (Jul 6, 2020)

I have a Google Pixel 4 XL. Best phone I have ever had. Great camera, battery for days, 6" by 3" screen, roughly, and faster than the Moto I replaced.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 8, 2020)

Get the iphone 11 or wait a few more months for the iphone 12. Since software updates are a concern, an iphone would give you up to five years of software support, sure its expensive, but the long term value makes it worth it.

Should you want to go for an android phone with good software support get the Samsung A51


----------



## hat (Jul 9, 2020)

Google phones generally have the best software support over on the Android side. The unlocked Google phones especially have a lot of support over on XDA.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 9, 2020)

i bought the new iphone SE, its got good power,  battery life, 4K 60FPS video, & i think the screen is the same size as the iphone 7. i see the OP is months old now, but in case its still a question youre asking.
$300 was the price tag iirc.


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 9, 2020)

the iphone 12 is looming around the corner and if the design leaks are what it is, i might get that.
i love boxy slab rather than the curved stuff we got atm. Until today the best phone for my hands and design is the
sony xperia z. One of the best phones it went from i think android 2.0 to 5.0 so 4 os upgrades which is impressive
for a sony mobile


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> the iphone 12 is looming around the corner and if the design leaks are what it is, i might get that.
> i love boxy slab rather than the curved stuff we got atm. Until today the best phone for my hands and design is the
> sony xperia z. One of the best phones it went from i think android 2.0 to 5.0 so 4 os upgrades which is impressive
> for a sony mobile



if i had the money i would just get iphone 12.  i really like that Apple advocates for user privacy and believes in that old American idea of freedom.  Google is just too shady these days, and abuses the power of Youtube, really hate seeing all these kids today getting exploited with ads and stuff, really sad stuff. Google does not harness its responsibility as well as Apple imo. Apple makes mistakes too just not on the same scale, imo

I currently own a samsung galaxy a50 cause i got it on a very great deal, like 150 bucks. and its nice OLED, etc... but yeah samsung is def harvesting my data hardcore, lol.  I'm sure Apple harvests some user data, but not nearly as much. I don't know, just rubs me the wrong way sometimes.  So I would go with Apple if I could afford but I can't so eh


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 9, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> if i had the money i would just get iphone 12.  i really like that Apple advocates for user privacy and believes in that old American idea of freedom.  Google is just too shady these days, and abuses the power of Youtube, really hate seeing all these kids today getting exploited with ads and stuff, really sad stuff. Google does not harness its responsibility as well as Apple imo. Apple makes mistakes too just not on the same scale, imo
> 
> I currently own a samsung galaxy a50 cause i got it on a very great deal, like 150 bucks. and its nice OLED, etc... but yeah samsung is def harvesting my data hardcore, lol.  I'm sure Apple harvests some user data, but not nearly as much. I don't know, just rubs me the wrong way sometimes.  So I would go with Apple if I could afford but I can't so eh



kidneys are overrated, sell those hehehe. Nothing wrong with buying thing that you can only afford. Until 4 years ago i was still rocking a 21 year old mitsubishi lancer hehe. Love that car, but it was getting to the point where alot of things need changing.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 9, 2020)

__





						OnePlus 8 - OnePlus (United States)
					

OnePlus 8 is equipped with Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 865 and 5G, 48mp Triple Camera, 16.637 cm (6.55




					www.oneplus.com


----------



## Langdon77 (Sep 17, 2020)

My old A5 is starting to make me angree do you know some new updates?!


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 17, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> What i'm looking for in a phone nowdays is nice big same sizeish screen as my current one, good battery life, good performance.
> Anything good in the mid range offerings that i should know about?


Just wait a couple of months. The tastiest mid-rangers are coming out soon. I can't wait to upgrade my Nokia 8, but I'm sure as hell ain't gonna buy another flagship device.
Basically my pick list consists of:
1) OnePlus Nord - by far the best price-to-spec ratio, but it's not available in all regions.
2) Pixel 4a is probably the most reasonable #2 pick. If Nord ain't getting to Ukraine by the end of December, I'm getting a Pixel for sure.
3) Just a backup option - Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 Pro, or alternatively - Poco X3. I'm still hesitant on X3 after seen some reviews (good spec, but too much adware and bloatware), but Redmi Note 9 Pro looks pretty good : basically the cheapest option that gets the job done. It has by far the best battery life (excluding chinese 20Ah powerbrick phones), includes a semi-decent macro camera(need it for work), but otherwise it's pretty mundane mainstream device. I think it costs around $220 in my area.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy M51 - Features & Specs | Samsung India
					

Samsung Galaxy M51 is a new launch mobile with sAMOLED Plus Infinity-O Display, 64MP Quad Camera Single Take - Multiple Outputs, 7000mAh battery etc. Know more about specs & features.




					www.samsung.com
				




this comes out tomorrow. around $349, 7000mah battery, nice big screen.  that battery makes me want to go nom nom nom


----------



## Mac2580 (Oct 2, 2020)

I have to say theres nothing wrong with the IPhone 7. I use an 11 Pro which is pretty much the same thing. OLED screen and Cameras are nice but honestly not necessary. Theres not much improvement in usability because the Iphone 7 is a pretty snappy device. I previously had a Galaxy S10 and before that S8. I would recommend either one particularly the S8 for Cost/Performance and terrific OLED screen.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 25, 2020)

I can personally vouch for the Motorola One (Moto One Action ). I have the phone and used it for ~8 months or so. Gave it to my dad since he needed a new one (was using a Moto Z Play Original one) and he is loving it. I since long upgraded to the Note 20 because we had a heavy discount with my company for it.


----------

